# Broach set Pawn Shop find



## lathe nut (Jan 28, 2012)

This is my set of Broaches out of a junk box at a Pawn Shop, the box was rusty and when the fellow walked up I said .25 cents he said yes gave him a dollar and walked out, they are a Treadwell brand sure they are quite old but work great, there is no shoulder on the top of the bushing like some I have seen on the tube, 1/2 to 1 1/2" with three keys, I broached a five inch 1/4" key last night, works great, I had about given up on Pawn Shops lately, but renewed interest again, Lathe Nut


----------



## n4zou (Jan 28, 2012)

That was a deal! I gave up on Pawn shops in my area long ago. They never have any deals like that. They are Internet savvy here and would price that set the same as a new set from Enco.


----------



## steamer (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice Score!

Dave


----------



## Speedy (Jan 31, 2012)

what does it do :-[


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Speedy,

This is a good example of what a broach does.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbv6KCfHmII&feature=related[/ame]

Kenny


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Jan 31, 2012)

Tubal Cain broaching....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tAz5YDFtAs[/ame]


A compendium of Tubal Cain links:

http://neme-s.org/Tubalcain/machine_shop_tips.htm


----------



## bvd1940 (Feb 2, 2012)

Would love to get a tool gloat like that, dam nice find ;D


----------



## Speedy (Feb 7, 2012)

very useful! thanks guys.


----------

